# Windows 7 DAW



## Jeff Flowerday

So who's using 7 for their DAW.

I installed 64 bit Cubase 5.1 on one of my machines last night. Installed the presonus beta 7 drivers.

Everything worked perfectly, much easier than the first time I tried configuring XP for use years back.

I still have to stress it by recording a good number of tracks, but so far it's looking promising.


----------



## AlterEgo

What type of latency are you getting on your interface? single or double digits? I'm considering moving to Win7 too.


----------



## ne1roc

I use Sonar Producer 6. Do you know if these older softwares will be compatible with 7? 

I've got a bunch of vst's and mastering software that I'm hoping I can take with me when I make the move to a new computer with 7.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

ne1roc said:


> I use Sonar Producer 6. Do you know if these older softwares will be compatible with 7?
> 
> I've got a bunch of vst's and mastering software that I'm hoping I can take with me when I make the move to a new computer with 7.


If you are running Vista, I would say there is a good chance yes. If you are running XP, very likely your existing stuff probably won't work.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

AlterEgo said:


> What type of latency are you getting on your interface? single or double digits? I'm considering moving to Win7 too.


Haven't checked, I jumped right in and just started doing some recording as click and pop free recording is my main concern.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

AlterEgo said:


> What type of latency are you getting on your interface? single or double digits? I'm considering moving to Win7 too.


5.7 ms input and 6.6 ms output. Core 2 P9600 in my laptop.

Thats without disabling any devices, running skype, antivirus, messenger, homer server connector everything.

I'm about to install cubase on my workstation downstairs that has an i7 in it. It's clocked at 4.14GHZ, so it should be a DAW monster.


----------



## AlterEgo

:bow: Wow I'm guessing over USB... Most excellent.... Curious though about your i7 being 4.14Ghz... I'm guessing you are overclocking...

I'm almost convince ... close to order from Tigerdirect

Let me know how it goes with your i7 ... I have a kentsfiled (Q6600) 2.14 4 core on a intel DP35DP


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

AlterEgo said:


> :bow: Wow I'm guessing over USB... Most excellent.... Curious though about your i7 being 4.14Ghz... I'm guessing you are overclocking...
> 
> I'm almost convince ... close to order from Tigerdirect
> 
> Let me know how it goes with your i7 ... I have a kentsfiled (Q6600) 2.14 4 core on a intel DP35DP


Over Firewire in normal mode 512 buffer size. 256 buffer gets me to 3-4ms and it only gets better as you go lower. That said I don't know how stable it will be until I can pump more tracks into her.

Yah, my i7 is overclocked to 4.14ghz. I've just installed everything on it (again very smooth install), it's giving me about the same latency as my laptop. My laptop isn't a slouch with the P45 mobile chipset, DDR3, and Core 2 - 2.8GHZ processor. That said with latency the processing power is a different story. One project with 2 tracks and 8 or so VST inserts was taking my laptop to 60% utilization on playback, the i7 cruised right along at 11%. kkjuw


----------



## AlterEgo

Rock on ! I'm ordering now


----------



## Mr. David Severson

I have windows 7 64 Bit on my toshiba and I use Nuendo. I can capture 24 tracks at 24/96 without any problem. I was running XP but 7 uses way less resources and no tweaking was required to make things stable. I really don't need my big machine anymore as I can mix and use a multitude of VST and Drirect X plugins.The CPU doesn't bog down at all.


----------

